# AD22VF Brake Upgrade Questions...



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

I have a 1996 200SX Base Model. I've been reading up on the NX upgrade and found the kit on Courtesy Nissan. The picture displays the calipers, rotors, pads, and a lot of washers, bolts, and other miscellaneous items. Sentra.net says that all you need is the rotors, pads, and calipers if you order from my local Nissan dealership. Would the parts include all the little pieces pictured by C.N.? It also says that it is a bolt-on mod with very little modification. Would anyone know what would need to be done? I live in Hawaii so i dont wanna pay the S&H from an online company. Thanks for any help.

-Andrew-


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml

You don't want to pay for shipping and you live in Hawaii? 

Then you should probably find them there...


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

myoung said:


> *http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml
> 
> You don't want to pay for shipping and you live in Hawaii?
> 
> Then you should probably find them there... *


Yes, i plan on ordering the parts from my local Nissan dealership. Thank you very much for that informational link Michael. It pretty much answers all my questions. I appreciate it. 

-Andrew-


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The only thing you have to do is remove the heatshield. Everything bolts right up.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to your local auto parts store and get yourself a set of NX2000 rotors and return your old calipers as your cores. The dealer will not take back your old calipers, and most auto parts store don't know the difference. As far as the little bag with all of the little parts, its only the shims and the clips that the pads mount on. The clips will come with most calipers sets. Save yourself some cash and don't go to the dealer.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What auto stores do you think I can go to to get the AD22VF calipers where I can get them to take my old calipers as the core charge. I really don't want to pay a core charge.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just go to Kragen or Pep Boys, it doesn't really matter. I'm not going to guarantee that they wont charge you a core charge, but your chances are really good. At the dealer you wont even have a chance.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

So I guess I'll tell them I'm looking for OEM calipers for a NX2000 and then say when I'm done I'll bring the old ones back for the core charge (pretendin that I have an NX2000). Oh, for rotors, I want to find some slotted ones. Do I ask for what ever brand I want (ex: powerslot) FOR AN NX2000?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

What your saying makes sense... A better question would be what the quality differences are between autozone or pep boys rotors and calipers and nissan quality. 

Any answers?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, also, what if they don't mention a core charge? I imagine they will, but what if they just give me the full price?

Oh, also, I didn't think of this. Do the calipers come loaded and ready to install or what do I have to do to load them? and Isn't there supposed to be an install kit? what does that consist of?


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The key piece you will need is the torque member. Getting loaded calipers does nothing if this part is not included. From memory, I can only think of Wagner that includes the torque member with it's loaded calipers. I think there were one or two others that include it also. Can't remember their names. Most do not include it, they just put pads in the caliper and call it loaded.

When I got mine from Pep Boys, the Wagner calipers were not listed in their computer. But, the guy said he could get them through his Wagner rep. Since they were not in the computer, no core charge. Of course, YYMV.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, well can I use the torque member from my Sentra calipers, or how do I get one when I get the brakes? what's involved in loading the brakes?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *What your saying makes sense... A better question would be what the quality differences are between autozone or pep boys rotors and calipers and nissan quality.
> 
> Any answers? *


usually parts stores sell them rebuild... I'd imagine dealership will only have brand new ones...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nope, the dealership ones are rebuilt too. That's why they have a core charge.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

The truth is that it really doesn't matter where you get them. Calipers are calipers, before any of you start flaming me for saying that remember that rebuilding a caliper is not a complicated procedure. All it involves is replacing some seals and thats pretty much it. I have Raybestos calipers and they are just fine.

Raybestos calipers also come with the torque member brackets, and no you can't use your stock brackets. And when you call Powerslot you do need to ask for NX rotors. Like I said before, you only need the hardware kit if your calipers dont come with the clips for the pads and if you need shims. I never purchased it because my Raybestos calipers came with the necessary clips and my pads came with shims. 

Oh, and loaded calipers means that they come with pads, and I think that the loaded calipers would also come with the brackets. Anyone want to shed some light on this?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks. I'm gonna try this swap when I have the money.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

ok so the torque members are the caliper brackets ? cause i went to my local parts store and asked them if the loaded calipers for the nx2000 come with the torque member and he looked at me like i was retarted and for a second i felt retarted cause i didn't know if they were the caliper brackets or if they were something different


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, nothing like bumping up a *2 YEAR OLD THREAD*

anyway, yes, the torque member bolts to the knuckle and the actual caliper bolts to the torque member. Since it's a single piston caliper, the caliper slides along the torque member to push against the outer pad. Also, the torque member is what holds the pads in place.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, nothing like bumping up a *2 YEAR OLD THREAD*


DAMN, I was thinking the same thing. Check out the suspension and brakes section for more answers.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Asked and answered.

I'm putting this thread to rest.

Lew


----------

